# Apple updates freeze Mac



## jszempruch (Aug 25, 2008)

I have an iMac running latest version of Leopard. Everytime I try to run updates, it freezes at configuring and will go no further. I have let it run overnight for awhile, thinking that the particular update was large, but the next day, it was still sitting at "configuring". Anyone have any ideas why this might be happening. My Mac is less than a year old...


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 25, 2008)

OK let fix the that and speed up your Mac. Please do these steps in oder to try to do the fix.

1. Download a maintenance program like Yasu (Yet Another System Utility) or Onyx and run all the cleaning routines.

2. After the cleaning program restarts your Mac, restart again immediately to rebuild your StartUp/ShutDown routine cache.

(Note: Do the cleaning routines about every two months to keep your Mac running clean like new)

3. Go to the folder /Users/YourUserName/Library/Preferences/ and delete the file com.apple.SoftwareUpdate.plist . 

4. Reboot

5. Run Software Update and cross your fingers.


Good Luck.


----------



## jszempruch (Aug 26, 2008)

Thank you for the suggestion. I downloaded OnyX, but I am going to do a Time Machine backup before I "mess with" the system. I will let you know the outcome once I am able to run the maintenance tools. Wish me luck...


----------



## nady (Oct 22, 2008)

Got the exact same problem, but on my macbook pro 10.5.5 leopard.

I have followed the above suggestion (Thanks Satcomer).  But i have download the software updates and it is has not restarted, just sitting there with the spinning wheel.

Any suggestions


----------



## Doctor X (Oct 22, 2008)

Has it fully downloaded, or is it "forever" downloading?

--J.D.


----------



## nady (Oct 22, 2008)

Looks like it is fully downloaded, it just stops on the configuration part.  i even did the single updates that don't require restart and they download and install, bat gets about 3/4 away across and sticks.  left it for an hour and nothing?


----------



## nady (Oct 22, 2008)

I just did the security (restart) update on it's own and that has worked, i'll try each one i think on their own...


----------



## jszempruch (Oct 29, 2008)

Pardon the late reply, Satcomer. I did finally get to perform the "fix" after backing up my system. I still had the same problem with it getting stuck at configuring. I noticed that some updates installed, and then it would get stuck. It seemed to me that the firmware update was stalling it, so I had downloaded it using the standalone installer. Ever since then, I have not had a problem. (Knock on wood). I am beginning to think that the issue wasn't so much with my "updater" as it was with that particular update. Thanks for the suggestions. I will let you know if it happens again.


----------



## nady (Oct 30, 2008)

Yes same for me! must have been a big in the update!


----------

